

Acrylonitrile butadiene styrene - wslh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acrylonitrile_butadiene_styrene

======
wslh
Another article on the subject <http://designinsite.dk/htmsider/m0007.htm>

------
wslh
Lego uses this material

